

Education and intelligence does not equal a good leader - jasonadriaan
http://jasonadriaan.com/post/76945827255/lead

======
sharemywin
unfortunately good leadership isn't always obvious to most people either. I
read somewhere that's because people have a hard time telling the difference
between competence and confidence.

